# Need help with my fursona



## Hamza2006 (Mar 20, 2020)

So I'm drawing my first fursona as a bat.
Biggest problem I'm facing is the wings.
Should I give him regular arms and wings attached to the back or should the wings be attached to the arms?
I prefer the idea of wings on the arms.
Problem here is that I don't see how a fursona with arm-wings can wear longsleeved shirts. And even if he can, how'd he roll up the sleeves if it gets hot or something?
I thought of having the wings attached to the hips and extend to some long spikes that stick out of his wrist and can open and close.
I'm just so confused.
Especially on the longsleeve thing.
Help please.


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 20, 2020)

That's probably the fun of it! You will have to create alternative clothes that the character could wear, you will need some super creative ideas here! I say if you like that kind f wings, go for it, if he can't wear sleeves just create something else!


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 20, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> That's probably the fun of it! You will have to create alternative clothes that the character could wear, you will need some super creative ideas here! I say if you like that kind f wings, go for it, if he can't wear sleeves just create something else!


I mean I have thousands of ideas and ways that he could wear long sleeves with those wings.
Although I'm a very indecisive guy.


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 20, 2020)

I think it's interesting and a bit different =D


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 20, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> I think it's interesting and a bit different =D


That's good I guess... Still I'm very indecisive.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 20, 2020)

My fursona doesn't need to apply to the laws of logic right?


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 20, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> My fursona doesn't need to apply to the laws of logic right?


Well, you know, most things in life don't follow the laws of logic. Why do bats use echolocation instead night vision? Why do bats sleep upside down? Why did my ex-girlfriend leave me? There's no real point in racking your brain over things like that. 

Just draw your fursona however you want!


----------



## PercyD (Mar 21, 2020)

Usually things with wings, I give them a (fury) features- arms with an extra set of wings.

Or I connect the upperarm and the upper wing at the elbow, and have the forearms and forewings be seperate. 

Or sometimes, I will give them wings seperate and a little lower on the back, depending on what sort of design I want for them. c:


If you want the traditional bat wings/arms, to get around the shirt problem, you can do vests, frocks, caplets. _Be fashion forward_.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Does he even have to wear clothes?


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Does he even have to wear clothes?


Nope, he does not have to wear clothes. You can add clothes, put none, or even have a mix meaning sometimes he wears clothes and sometimes he does not.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Also I know I said he's a bat but I'm not too sure if I want that... I'm having trouble deciding on a species


----------



## PercyD (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Also I know I said he's a bat but I'm not too sure if I want that... I'm having trouble deciding on a species


Well? Whats your aprehension? Not cute enough? Or are you just looking for something different.
(Btw, I personally feel we need more bats).


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 21, 2020)

Can make the wings like webbing under the arms instead of full-blown wings.
Instead of flying, he can glide like Batman Beyond ;3


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Well? Whats your aprehension? Not cute enough? Or are you just looking for something different.
> (Btw, I personally feel we need more bats).


Well... I like bats but I'm more into sea creatures.
So I've done a lot (and I mean A LOT) of quizzes online and almost all of them say I'm like a dolphin.
I mean I'm perfectly fine with being a dolphin... In fact it sounds perfect. Only problem is that many people are telling me that dolphin fursonas can't have hair or live on land.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Well... I like bats but I'm more into sea creatures.
> So I've done a lot (and I mean A LOT) of quizzes online and almost all of them say I'm like a dolphin.
> I mean I'm perfectly fine with being a dolphin... In fact it sounds perfect. Only problem is that many people are telling me that dolphin fursonas can't have hair or live on land.


lol what
We're in a fandom full of mythical creatures and people are telling you that you can't have a dolphin with hair and is land bound?


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> lol what
> We're in a fandom full of mythical creatures and people are telling you that you can't have a dolphin with hair and is land bound?


Not people here... People outside the forums are telling me since they say that dolphin skin is too sensitive to sunlight and that dolphins can't biologically have hair


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Not people here... People outside the forums are telling me since they say that dolphin skin is too sensitive to sunlight and that dolphins can't biologically have hair


Okay.
But uh... this ain't real life.
Don't see any cybernetic goat people walking around, right?

Make what you want.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Okay.
> But uh... this ain't real life.
> Don't see any cybernetic goat people walking around, right?
> 
> Make what you want.


I guess I'll just make a dolphin instead of a bat then.
I love fiction but I always try to find out how something can work logically. But since nothing is impossible... Why not?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> I guess I'll just make a dolphin instead of a bat then.
> I love fiction but I always try to find out how something can work logically. But since nothing is impossible... Why not?


I mean there's a difference between truly impossible and mathematically impossible, but whatever.
You aren't making this thing to impress others or to make money. It's all for you so you're free to do whatever you like.
Go wild.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

As I said... I'm indecisive.
So now I'm thinking of a wolfin...
Wolf-Dolphin.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> As I said... I'm indecisive.
> So now I'm thinking of a wolfin...
> Wolf-Dolphin.


Oh no now I'm thinking dolphin again... Agh I'm so confused!


----------



## MissNook (Mar 21, 2020)

Sometimes also the design may help you. You can try to draw and design a wolf-dolphin and see where the drawing process leads you. You may find new ideas on the way


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Also I know I said he's a bat but I'm not too sure if I want that... I'm having trouble deciding on a species


Think about the type of animals you like or ones that describe you. Some characteristics could be energetic, shy, mean, always happy etc, because if i recall this is a sona right? And a sona describes yourself. Or even try something thing like a protogen or something.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Well... I like bats but I'm more into sea creatures.
> So I've done a lot (and I mean A LOT) of quizzes online and almost all of them say I'm like a dolphin.
> I mean I'm perfectly fine with being a dolphin... In fact it sounds perfect. Only problem is that many people are telling me that dolphin fursonas can't have hair or live on land.


Who are these people again--

I personally like my scalies and similar creatures without hair? They have a much more striking silloute and design without them. 
But I have a leopard seal that should technically not be allowed on land but there are no rules. Just make something cool =u=//


----------



## PercyD (Mar 22, 2020)

Case in point-






www.furaffinity.net: Snek by Osato-kun





www.furaffinity.net: Mister Lee vs. 2! by Iamghostdivision





www.furaffinity.net: Chinese paddlefish by Haifisch_Ehrlich


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Mar 22, 2020)

Sounds like you have the exact same problem I have; you can't decide on a species you want because of how other people see that species, both within and outside of the fandom. 

People outside the fandom can barely handle werewolves and cat people, and the moment you do anything like a lizard with boobs or dolphins with hair, suddenly you're setting the world on fire because clearly you should just make another elf or orcish thing and call it day. Meanwhile, within the fandom, so many people have set stereotypes about what a species should be that trying to do anything with a particular species just makes you look like a god-modder of sorts. 

You can't win for losing in this...


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

So I looked at other fursona sea creatures for ideas...
Many people add hair to sharks. But I also noticed that on sharks (and sometimes dolphins) people add ears like a wolf's.



It would look great on a dolphin but I'm still unsure.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> So I looked at other fursona sea creatures for ideas...
> Many people add hair to sharks. But I also noticed that on sharks (and sometimes dolphins) people add ears like a wolf's.View attachment 83231
> It would look great on a dolphin but I'm still unsure.


Yeah, there are sergals, a wolf/shark/cheese hybrid.
Dont see why you can't do the same with dolphins


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Yeah, there are sergals, a wolf/shark/cheese hybrid.
> Dont see why you can't do the same with dolphins


I mean I guess he can look OK without ears but I want him to look great.
Also I'd rather not make a hybrid... I like pure species


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> I mean I guess he can look OK without ears but I want him to look great.
> Also I'd rather not make a hybrid... I like pure species


Well you said earlier something about wolf/dolphin, but whatever.
It was just an example of what some people do.
Of course you can have a dolphin-sona with no visible ears. Some people just add them because it's how they view an anthropomorphic version.
We add human parts like arms and legs, some also like ears.
I mean, look at these guys from an old old cartoon I grew up with, Street Sharks




There's no ears in sight but they're still anthro


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Well you said earlier something about wolf/dolphin, but whatever.
> It was just an example of what some people do.
> Of course you can have a dolphin-sona with no visible ears. Some people just add them because it's how they view an anthropomorphic version.
> We add human parts like arms and legs, some also like ears.
> ...


Found some sharks with hair...


Don't know if it'll work with dolphins though.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Found some sharks with hair...View attachment 83232
> Don't know if it'll work with dolphins though.


Here, I found you a neat reference
www.pixiv.net: カマイルカ


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Here, I found you a neat reference
> www.pixiv.net: カマイルカ


Oh wow thanks...
So now I think I know exactly how I'm gonna draw him.
Now I just gotta go learn how to draw


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Oh wow thanks...
> So now I think I know exactly how I'm gonna draw him.
> Now I just gotta go learn how to draw


Have fun ^w^


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm just worried that other people might find a dolphin furry unusual or weird


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> I'm just worried that other people might find a dolphin furry unusual or weird


There's a reason why the first line in my signature is what it is. (If you are on mobile, it's "Do it for you first")

Also, you're in a fandom that's full of unusual and weird people. As long as you don't go extremist on us, nobody who matters is going to truly care.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 22, 2020)

Dolphins are mammals, and are born with a little hair!

Here's how a Dolphin Ref Sheet can look!



 



 

Also, here's a base for a basic design!

www.furaffinity.net: Dolphin Anthro Base || PAY WHAT YOU WANT by n00dle


----------



## PercyD (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> I'm just worried that other people might find a dolphin furry unusual or weird


They are unusual and weird!

_We need more of them.
_
Stand out! Don't do what everyone else is doing.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> So I looked at other fursona sea creatures for ideas...
> Many people add hair to sharks. But I also noticed that on sharks (and sometimes dolphins) people add ears like a wolf's.View attachment 83231
> It would look great on a dolphin but I'm still unsure.


I personally dislike those designs. Mainly, because they just draw sharks like vague dogs and it's just... ???
Just draw a dog.

Here's a nurse shark I drew awhile back




www.furaffinity.net: Warmup: Lolita Shark by PercyD

And some little doodles for a friend-




www.furaffinity.net: Dinner at Chubby's by PercyD





www.furaffinity.net: BaseBoy by PercyD


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

Well I guess I know what my fursona is now...
Also...


Toby_Morpheus said:


> There's a reason why the first line in my signature is what it is. (If you are on mobile, it's "Do it for you first")
> 
> Also, you're in a fandom that's full of unusual and weird people. As long as you don't go extremist on us, nobody who matters is going to truly care.


What do u mean by ''go extremist''?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> What do u mean by ''go extremist''?


Don't be too big of a dick lol


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Don't be too big of a dick lol


Meaning??


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Meaning??


Oh. Kenyan.
American colloquialism for "Don't be really mean to people."

More or less.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Oh. Kenyan.
> American colloquialism for "Don't be really mean to people."
> 
> More or less.


It's nearly impossible for me to be mean to people... Even though half the world is mean to me


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> It's nearly impossible for me to be mean to people... Even though half the world is mean to me


I know the feeling.

Anyways, good luck with the dolphin. I'd like to see more of them myself. They're pretty rare in the fandom already.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

Are dolphins really furries?
Shouldn't they be called something like seamammalies lol


----------



## PercyD (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Are dolphins really furries?
> Shouldn't they be called something like seamammalies lol


Everything is under the blanket term "furries".

But then you have like, scalies and the other things. -_We need more sea mammals, pls._
You are Kenyan...?


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Everything is under the blanket term "furries".
> 
> But then you have like, scalies and the other things. -_We need more sea mammals, pls._
> You are Kenyan...?


I was born and have lived my whole life in Kenya so I guess yeah...
But my race isn't Kenyan.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> I was born and have lived my whole life in Kenya so I guess yeah...
> But my race isn't Kenyan.


Lol, 'Kenyan' wouldn't be a race any way, but-
Thats cool. c:


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 22, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> My fursona doesn't need to apply to the laws of logic right?



In the furry fandom, reptiles have breasts.

So, to answer your question: no.  Logic is not necessary.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Well... I like bats but I'm more into sea creatures.
> So I've done a lot (and I mean A LOT) of quizzes online and almost all of them say I'm like a dolphin.
> I mean I'm perfectly fine with being a dolphin... In fact it sounds perfect. Only problem is that many people are telling me that dolphin fursonas can't have hair or live on land.



Then how do those people explain this!?


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

Uh oh...
I think my fursona is changing again.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> I'm just worried that other people might find a dolphin furry unusual or weird



My character is part wolf, part orca.  I have seen dolphin sonas, you can do it.  They could actually be really sleek and pretty!


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> My character is part wolf, part orca.  I have seen dolphin sonas, you can do it.  They could actually be really sleek and pretty!


I might do a wolf-dolphin... Or an ordinary dolphin.
Or a shark.
Aaaaagh I'm so confused


----------



## Raever (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Well... I like bats but I'm more into sea creatures.



You can have as many Sona's as you like. You can have one Sona and several other characters too. You're not limited to just one thing. Many people have multiple Creations that fit different needs or simply because they think the design looks cool!

For example Faline is my Fursona, but I have other characters too that take on different aspects of things I like, and even a human character to act as a writer Persona for when I just need to do some vent art over life related frustrations that my characters or Fursona just can't quite fit into so easily. x3

So, just do you. There's no right or wrong way to go. Heck, you could even do a Dolphin Bat Hybrid. That would be really unique and cool to see.



Hamza2006 said:


> So I've done a lot (and I mean A LOT) of quizzes online and almost all of them say I'm like a dolphin.
> I mean I'm perfectly fine with being a dolphin... In fact it sounds perfect.



If you're happy with it then cool, but just a heads up that you probably shouldn't rely on some online quiz for something like a Sona or a Character. It should be what you feel it should be, not what a quiz makes you think you'd be okay with it being.



Hamza2006 said:


> Only problem is that many people are telling me that dolphin fursonas can't have hair or live on land.



The cool thing about fictional characters is that they can do whatever the hell you want. I've seen Shark Fursona's with legs and hair and everything so if they can do it, why couldn't a Dolphin?



Spoiler: examples from google



*Artist for the top:* wolfroxy

*Artist for the bottom:* _unknown_










Note: this one looks like a wolf Shark Hybrid, which might lend inspiration for a bat dolphin hybrid if you're wanting to go that route.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm feeling like I should do a shark... Yeah I'll do that.
Do colour schemes have to be ordinary?
Cuz I'm thinking of a black tiger shark with blue stripes.


----------



## Raever (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Do colour schemes have to be ordinary? Cuz I'm thinking of a black tiger shark with blue stripes.



Not at all they can be as natural or as crazy as you want them to be! 



Spoiler: unnatural color examples



vvv A blue red panda by Falvie






vvv A green raccoon by RetroSpectra






vvv This awesome contortioning thing by Tofu93


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ok so I guess I'll do a black and blue shark then.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Ok so I guess I'll do a black and blue shark then.View attachment 83704


That would be cool.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

Although I might do an ordinary coloured shark if it sounds better.
Idk.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Although I might do an ordinary coloured shark if it sounds better.
> Idk.


The choice is really up to you, all we can do is give you advice or well help you out. In my opinion i say black and blue looks great on a shark but if you want to go with ordinary colors that is totally up to you, go for it.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

Well sounds great... Gotta start imagining how it'll look now.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ok so I found the perfect reference.


OK so just that but the base colour is black and the stripes are blue.
The inside of the ears are also blue.
But what should that white part be?


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Ok so I found the perfect reference.View attachment 83708
> OK so just that but the base colour is black and the stripes are blue.
> The inside of the ears are also blue.
> But what should that white part be?


hhhmm, it is indeed the perfect reference sheet! Everything sounds great so far, now for that white part i would say maybe a DARK blue, i sort of see a blight blue fitting but idk. Red , yellow, green, orange, brown look a bit off but thats just me. Try experimenting with the colors, imagine them in your head and see if they fit well.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

DireWolfJ4 said:


> hhhmm, it is indeed the perfect reference sheet! Everything sounds great so far, now for that white part i would say maybe a DARK blue, i sort of see a blight blue fitting but idk, red , yellow, green, orange, brown look a bit off but thats just me. Try experimenting with the colors, imagine them in your head and see if they fit well.


What if I make it really dark gray?


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> What if I make it really dark gray?


It could work if it looks well to you.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

Problem is I'm trying to imagine how it'd look on an actual shark lol


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

lol and oof, imma do a quick little thing for ya but it is gonna take a while.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

DireWolfJ4 said:


> lol and oof, imma do a quick little thing for ya but it is gonna take a while.


Oh wow thanks


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Ok so I found the perfect reference.View attachment 83708
> OK so just that but the base colour is black and the stripes are blue.
> The inside of the ears are also blue.
> But what should that white part be?


Oops the fin is on the tail... I'll move mine to the back cuz it seems better.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Oh wow thanks


No Problem  One quick question, what would his eye color be?


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

DireWolfJ4 said:


> No Problem  One quick question, what would his eye color be?


Turquoise.
Btw the stripes r royal blue.
And maybe the skin shouldn't be black... Maybe sort of like an extremely dark gray.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

Are these the right colors?
Turquoise:





Royal Blue:





And Dark Grey: 





Are these the right colors? And so if he is grey, should his chest(the white part) be black or darker grey?


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

The chest should just be the same as the gray base.
I think this gray looks better (for both the base and the chest)


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> The chest should just be the same as the gray base.
> I think this gray looks better (for both the base and the chest)View attachment 83710


Alrighty


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

I recolored the reference so that u can see what it would look like if you used those colors the first one was the first few colors u wanted and the 2nd one is the other style u wanted. PS: Sorry if they looked a bit rushed i tried my best to make it look how u thought it would look like.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 29, 2020)

DireWolfJ4 said:


> I recolored the reference so that u can see what it would look like if you used those colors the first one was the first few colors u wanted and the 2nd one is the other style u wanted. PS: Sorry if they looked a bit rushed i tried my best to make it look how u thought it would look like.


Wow those r actually really good... Thank u


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Wow those r actually really good... Thank u



No Problem!


----------



## Hamza2006 (Apr 2, 2020)

Should the dorsal fin be on the tail or the back?
Cuz a real tiger shark has a pretty low dorsal fin.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Apr 2, 2020)

Uuh guys...


Hamza2006 said:


> Should the dorsal fin be on the tail or the back?
> Cuz a real tiger shark has a pretty low dorsal fin.View attachment 83991


----------



## Raever (Apr 2, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Uuh guys...



Whatever you like better.
No need to rush people to respond, lol.
This is YOUR Sona after all. You kinda need to have at least a general idea of what you want. :/


----------



## Hamza2006 (Apr 2, 2020)

Well sharks have a dorsal fin and a smaller fin on the tail so I guess I'll do that.


----------



## Raever (Apr 2, 2020)

I honestly think you're rushing to create a Sona as a way to feel more apart of the fandom. You're coming across as someone who wants to feel accepted (given the amount of uncertainty) but you aren't necessarily putting your own thoughts and desires out there. You even went from Dolphin, to Bat, to Hybrid, to Shark and even relied on others for choosing a color scheme.

I'm not trying to discourage you or your creation at all, but I really think that you should just relax and have fun with the design. You don't need a quickly made Sona to fit in with us. You can take as long as you want to decide on things before it's made, and even afterwards, renditions are always something that can be made.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 2, 2020)

Your fursona is basically a WIP. It's nearly impossible to say which is the final design. You're very likely to wanna make some small changes or major overhauls from time to time.
I've changed my fursona's species like 20 times or so throughout my 9 years in the fandom, each species also around 6-ish color schemes just for the sake of experiments, until my most recent choice right now. Though, even then I can't say I won't get new ideas for him later on.
So just go with the flow, and don't give a damn about "stereotypes" like wolves and foxes too overrated, dragons too many, etc.


----------



## Raever (Apr 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> So just go with the flow, and don't give a damn about "stereotypes" like wolves and foxes too overrated, dragons too many, etc.



Yeah, I second this as well. The best thing to do is to make what you want and have fun with it, rather than aim for being "unique" about things. Who cares what others think? It's not a competition.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Apr 2, 2020)

They be spitting facts


----------

